# Mike Alexander and DataPig Technologies



## alansidman (Oct 22, 2018)

Does anyone here have contact with Mike.  Are his blog sites down?  I have not been able to log onto his blog or older web sites.  Has he shut down his sites or is it my computer?  Any information?

Have posted the same question on ExcelForum Water Cooler.  Will advise if I get results there.


----------



## DataAnalyst (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi, I saw your thread on Excel Forum. I was watching his tutorials and had to stop at end of August to fill in for a colleague on leave. Now the site is gone.


----------

